# Food Brands and Homemade Treats



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lots of home made treat threads on here - I make liver cake, which can be varied by using tuna instead of liver. Many people dehydrate meat or vegetables to make treats. Try a search for the recipes.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

I love Blue Buffalo. Have you looked at their line of treats? 

I like safe, Vet Approved, organic veggies for treats. My dogs have all liked raw carrots. I get them large enough to chew like a bone and stay with them while they are shredding them. Bell Peppers are also a highly prized treat that is low calorie and healthy.


----------

